# San Jose Caravan to Marv's BBQ



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Wow time flies.... it's only 3 weeks til Marv's BBQ! Just like last year, we're gonna meet somewhere in South San Jose to take 101 to the 1 down to the Monterey area. 

Anybody interested or have suggestions, please chime in!


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

im in again.. lol i think that circuit city or whatever it was we met in last time was okay.


----------



## maestro (Jul 7, 2007)

ya i'm down lemme know


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

i'm in. CC is fine with me too.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good plan. CC was a good meeting place; keep me posted on the details, guys.


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

RSVP requests coming shortly


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Oh yes... I forgot to mention... please make sure you're on the RSVP list when joining this caravan. It's just out of respect and courtesy to the hard working host. I noticed there were tag-alongs at the caravan meet last year but it's cool that they left right after.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Man i might be getting this new job soon that requires weekend work i really hope i get the job but if i do and have to work that day  I missed last years bbq because i was in san diego visiting my bro. I cant wait been looking forward to this for a long time.


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

I definitely need a ride as I will not have a car in Cali to drive. Save a spot for me at least in the trunk if you have to!  

I missed it last year and I don't want to miss it this year!


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

raadkins16 said:


> I definitely need a ride as I will not have a car in Cali to drive. Save a spot for me at least in the trunk if you have to!
> 
> I missed it last year and I don't want to miss it this year!


Forget the trunk, I'm sticking you in the engine bay.


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

raadkins16 said:


> I definitely need a ride as I will not have a car in Cali to drive. Save a spot for me at least in the trunk if you have to!
> 
> I missed it last year and I don't want to miss it this year!


I think my glovey has some room. But you'd have to make room with the ipod.


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

I definitely feel the love fellas.. I will think about whether I want to choose the engine bay or the "glovey" on the long plane ride to Cali.


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm in...looking forward to it...


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Be sure to check the new thread if you haven't seen it yet!
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?p=463703#post463703


----------



## RoRo (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey fellas....

I'd be interested in rolling too, anybody figure out a time when we would meet and eventually roll out?

peace,

Roshan


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

kilumenati said:


> Hey fellas....
> 
> I'd be interested in rolling too, anybody figure out a time when we would meet and eventually roll out?
> 
> ...


It'll most likely be at Circuit City (Store #230) on Almaden Expressway in south San Jose at 10:30am.

If anybody would like a contact in case you get lost, please pm either me, alphakenny1, Marv, or maestro.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Would anyone be willing to let me drive down to san jose and park my car in a safe place in your home/yard/street and ride with you to Monterrey. My tires are a bit old now and i am not sure about driving the 150 miles each way  I would be willing to tip you some gas money if needed and my system is not that great anyways i am only using a small temp amp for my subs and my front stage is in need of reworking  If not i may not beable to go then


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

rob i'm sure someone will definitely be willing to drive you to marv's. heck i'd drive you if you want.


----------



## miztahsparklez (Jan 11, 2006)

Robdoggz said:


> Would anyone be willing to let me drive down to san jose and park my car in a safe place in your home/yard/street and ride with you to Monterrey. My tires are a bit old now and i am not sure about driving the 150 miles each way  I would be willing to tip you some gas money if needed and my system is not that great anyways i am only using a small temp amp for my subs and my front stage is in need of reworking  If not i may not beable to go then


I dont have a house in san jose otherwise id offer. but i do have one extra seat available.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks guys i just found out i did get the new job so in a few weeks or month i will be working. The background check is going to take minimal 4 weeks to 6 weeks and will not begin till at least next week as i will have access to sheriff squad cars possibly when the weapons are inside. So looks like i have the time to make the trip i would like to drive all the way but my tires are not the greatest. Peter do you have a safe place to park my car available if no one in san jose area does i might just drive all the way.

My stereo is not worthy of the bbq anyways lol so if i can tag along from san jose i would appreciate it aslong as i can come back to my car in one piece lol. I am just a worrisome person when it comes to car theft as i live in a town where it runs ramped lol


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Rob, I would offer, but I think my neighbors probably steals cars from your neighborhood, so you'll be just saving them gas by parking at my house. 

Wow both Robs needs a ride.... who are we missing..... rcurely?

You guys can just ride with me or Peter's ride. You'll probably be more reluctant to ride in mine since I like blackening my lungs during the ride down to Marv's.


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Vestax said:


> Rob, I would offer, but I think my neighbors probably steals cars from your neighborhood, so you'll be just saving them gas by parking at my house.
> 
> Wow both Robs needs a ride.... who are we missing..... rcurely?
> 
> You guys can just ride with me or Peter's ride. You'll probably be more reluctant to ride in mine since I like blackening my lungs during the ride down to Marv's.


Yea my lungs don't take too kind to second hand smoke  Hmm maybe i will just scrounge up and buy new tires since i am basically hired pending back ground check which is clean as blank paper. I just want my dls a6 back 500 watts is not making me happy anymore for my bass from the temp amp. If i do drive i have a 4 door car for just me alone for a 150 mile each way trip


----------



## ChicoOG (Nov 27, 2007)

I may be able to give you a ride...I haven't decided if I am gong through fresno Fri and then to Marv's or through the Bay...I'll figure it out by Monday...I'm looking forward to the event, it should be way cool


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

Yes I would rather not have to worry about the second hand smoke from you Anthony. You live in California ya know.. you aren't supposed to be smoking 

Live in VA, and you look weird if you DONT have a cig in your mouth at all times. 

Is Peter to be trusted for long car rides.. or should I make sure I sit in the back seat and let the other Rob sit in front? 



> You guys can just ride with me or Peter's ride. You'll probably be more reluctant to ride in mine since I like blackening my lungs during the ride down to Marv's.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

raadkins16 said:


> Is Peter to be trusted for long car rides.. or should I make sure I sit in the back seat and let the other Rob sit in front?


Well... Peter... is asian... an asian driving in California..... so......

Luckily he's not a woman.... or is he?

I say you guys both hop in the back seat, with roller coaster style harness and perhaps a helmet.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

I have decided not to do the caravan cause your cars are too weak and slow for my taste!  

j/k i will be there bright and early to help out at the event it self, so see you guys at the show!  drive safe, and dont pull a george and pull infront of a tractor trailer like last year!


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> I have decided not to do the caravan cause your cars are too weak and slow for my taste!
> 
> j/k i will be there bright and early to help out at the event it self, so see you guys at the show!  drive safe, and dont pull a george and pull infront of a tractor trailer like last year!


If anybody speaks to George please ask him to get a hold of me!


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> I have decided not to do the caravan cause your cars are too weak and slow for my taste!
> 
> j/k i will be there bright and early to help out at the event it self, so see you guys at the show!  drive safe, and dont pull a george and pull infront of a tractor trailer like last year!


still can't believe he made that cut right behind me...i thought i would be last one in before the bigrig....but george is crazy



Mr Marv said:


> If anybody speaks to George please ask him to get a hold of me!


marv, fyi - i'm hoping to attend, but my schedule has not been confirmed for that weekend...hopefully i'll be able to rsvp very soon:blush:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

speaking of whcih, has ANYONE spoken to george or has his contact? i really want to hear his dash install...

Marv, is Ernie and Jr from sound innovations coming?


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

jay said:


> still can't believe he made that cut right behind me...i thought i would be last one in before the bigrig....but george is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> marv, fyi - i'm hoping to attend, but my schedule has not been confirmed for that weekend...hopefully i'll be able to rsvp very soon:blush:


No problem but just let me know as soon as you can!



simplicityinsound said:


> speaking of whcih, has ANYONE spoken to george or has his contact? i really want to hear his dash install...
> 
> Marv, is Ernie and Jr from sound innovations coming?


Ernie can't make it since it's his birthday but I'll know soon if Jr and the others will make it!


----------



## jay (Sep 12, 2005)

Mr Marv said:


> No problem but just let me know as soon as you can!


will do


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> speaking of whcih, has ANYONE spoken to george or has his contact? i really want to hear his dash install...
> 
> Marv, is Ernie and Jr from sound innovations coming?


I have George's number and texted him. Still waiting for his response. Last time I talked to him was the last Bay Area meet. He said his bimmer was being worked on.


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

Mr Marv said:


> If anybody speaks to George please ask him to get a hold of me!


Hi Marv,

I just sent the RSVP.

Thanks,

George


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

jay said:


> still can't believe he made that cut right behind me...i thought i would be last one in before the bigrig....but george is crazy
> 
> 
> 
> marv, fyi - i'm hoping to attend, but my schedule has not been confirmed for that weekend...hopefully i'll be able to rsvp very soon:blush:



Sorry about the crazy driving as I normally don't drivel like that ! I would like to join the San Jose caravan. I am definitely going to drive a lot safer this time.

Regards,

George


----------



## Robdoggz (Sep 16, 2007)

Bump back up i guess since i landed the new job i am going to drive all the way with you guys i want some suggestions on what i should replace my front stage with and i am using a 500 watt temp sub amp so i wont be giving anyone an eargasm  My amp for my comps is bigger than my current sub amp lol


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

great to hear you are gonna make it George! i cant wait to check out your system witih its additions 

Guys, my friend and customer Jiunn (with the black G35 coupe i just potsed recently) is going to most likely join you guys for the drive up, please be nice to him haha its his first car audio meet 

Bing


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Hey guys, it's official. We're meeting in front of Circuit City at 10:30am. You can't miss it, it's right off of the 85 freeway on Almaden Expressway. You'll see a Costco in the next parking lot. 

Circuit City
5353 Almaden Expressway
San Jose, CA 95118

Yahoo Map of Circuit City Almaden

If you need help or need a contact, please feel free to contact me either through PM or email.


----------

